# Which Base Vehicle?



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Most of the panel van conversions seem to use the Fiat Ducato ( surprise surprise ) but there are many other base vans out there which could be used and maybe a better base. I am probably a bit biased as I own a Renault Master, but I think that it is an excellent size van. Mine is an old one but at approx 8.5ft high 18.5 ft long and seven feet wide with a low floor height it certainly makes sense and the latest Masters ( and Vauxhaul Movano / Nissan Something ) are sized similarly. The high roof on mine means that my 5ft 2in wife cannot reach the ceiling in the rear, and where the floor is raised at the 'lounge' area I still have plenty of headroom at nearly 6ft.

The lwb Ivecos look good to me too except for the rwd causing a high floor level but I don't know of anyone using those as a base van, except for self builders.

That old Autosleeper ( forget name ) that used the Ford Transit was quite good except for the steep slope inwards of the highroof sides. When I was looking to buy a 'van I felt that the high level cupboards in that were 'in my face'.

I guess that the Fiat Ducato / Pug / Cit is quite good but I think that it would be so much better if they had achieved the long wheel base by inserting the extra bit *behind* the sld instead of in front of it. That just seems to leave an inconvenient 2 feet or so in the wrong place for a motorcaravan use. I don't know what the new one is like in that respect.

Anyone else agree / disagree with the above?
Anyone got a suggestion for a 'perfect' base van for a panel van conversion?

Come on Texas, you wanted to talk panel vans, what do you think? ( Hey, is that really you? ) :? 

Harvey


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiat*

Hi

Not really an answer to your post, but I am very impressed with the Fiat 2.8JTD/Swift Kontiki, especially the lack of engine clatter.

Rapide561


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Have a look at what Murvi have done with the MWB Ducato. I think they have used that extra space behind the cab seats very well. Bit pricy though but 'you gets what you pays for' with Murvi


----------

